# 1st post, 1st breitling, superocean heritage 42



## supermonk33

hi all,

just wanted to share some pics of my early wedding present from my fiance












































my question is which rubber strap should i get. diver pro 2 or isofrane? or any others?
i have 6.75 wrists. thx for your suggestions!


----------



## sharkman1234

Awesome! Next to the 2011 Navi 01, this is by far my favorite 2011 release. This version is the correct size for the beautiful minimalist dial. 


It will look terrific on a DPII w/tang buckle. Please consider the deployment clasp - it's worth the cost and you can choose from the DPII or Ocean Racer.


----------



## prerid

This is the watch I have been waiting for. Not yet hit the shops in India. Simple, Elegant and very Dignified. The 46 was too big for me and the 38 way too small. I was also planning to buy some after market leather straps since this watch is like a Panerai when it comes to various strap options. Everything will look good. I would prefer the Diver Pro 2 or the earlier one also. Not the Ocean racer strap. Is this watch that thick like the steelfish? Also advise me about pricing via PM. Thanks for sharing these lovely pics. I am soon gonna get one.


----------



## helderberg

Beautiful watch. I hope you have many years of enjoyment and congratulations on the upcoming wedding.
Best health, Frank.


----------



## supermonk33

i agree 46 is too big and 38 is too small even for my small wrist. im not sure how the thickness compares to the steelfish but just measured the SOH 42 and it is about 12mm thick. Im leaning towards the diverpro2 at the moment since oceanracer with deployment costs 4x as much. maybe i can add a deployment later on. 

thx frank from me and my fiance!


----------



## PeterA

Congrats on both occations :-!
Love SOH42 it is absolutely stunning!


----------



## 425Ranger

42 is a winner.


----------



## iirosi

Just awesome, congrats!


----------



## Don Indiano

Very nice; congrats on both counts! :-!


----------



## rebel_1

Your wife to be has no idea what she has created!! The good thing is there is no law that I am aware of limiting a man to one watch!!!

By the way, it is a great looking piece. I think the 42mm looks the best although I have not seen it in the steel yet.

R/


----------



## Fantom555

very clean, love the look


----------



## tmc

Just bought one of these today

I have a 7" wrist and the size is... well, perfect


----------



## RXPete

I agree with everyone here. The 42mm seems like the perfect size for this watch. I can't wait to try one on. Unfortunately my AD still didn't get one in.:-|


----------



## Mac

Hi, can you tell me the measurement from the tip of the top lugs to the tip of the bottom lugs please?

Cheers

Neil.


----------



## csch977206

Nice watch. I am undecided between the Breitling Superocean Heritage 42mm blk/blk on rubber strap or an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 42mm blk/blk on rubber strap. 


I know the Omega PO is 42.7mm wide, 14.5mm thick, and 90 grams in weight (case only). Does anyone know the dimensions of the SOH 42? And does anyone own both in that they can talk about the comparison between the two ir maybe even show photos?


CS


----------

